# Question: Workbench on Casters?



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

My "shop" doubles as warm storage for one car in a two-car garage, so all of my stationary tools are on casters. I could go as large as 30-36" wide by 8' long with a workbench as long as it was on wheels and I was to use the space under it for storage. I can mount locking wheels on it but have been trying to find the best way to immobilize it for working. 

I've seen portable tool bases (such as my bandsaw) where one end has "lifters" that lower the wheels to move the tool and lower it onto rubber "feet" for use. I've looked for commercial models but haven't found any that are big enough and heavy duty enough to handle the job. I've been toying with ideas and the only one so far is to use a large push-action clamp (picture attached) on each corner (or one end), but I don't know how well they'd work. This one, from Rockler, is only rated at 150# (and I don't know if it will lift that) but this is just to give you an idea of what I'm thinking. 

I know others share my "dual purpose workspace" issue. I'd like to know what you've tried that worked well and what didn't work so well.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jim,

I used these in combnation with my lathe bench and they have worked out very well. You may want to look them over for your situation.

Buy Heavy Duty Leg Levelers, Wide Foot (1) at Woodcraft.com


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hi Jim,

I am in the process of building my router table and decided to use these from MLCS:
3" double locking casters
These have been mounted for a couple weeks now, and I can tell you, when at least two wheels are locked the table ain't going nowhere, but when all four are locked it is rock solid. I went this way for similar reasons to you...my wife's car takes up the other half of my "shop" and having this on wheels really gives me some extra space when the car is backed out of the "shop"  Maybe not what you are looking for, but another option to consider...


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

*Double Locking Casters*

Hi Jim,
I'll second dustmaker's suggestion about the double locking casters. A little pricey but they work. Rockler sells them and so does Caster City. I put two on opposite corners of my router table and two non-locking on the other corners. It is rock solid. However, for a workbench I'd be tempted to use four locking casters.

Joe


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jim I use the same caster as Frank on my router table. My table is 34”X 47” and consists of two base cabinets 15"deep X 24" wide back to back and all the weight of a 1 1/4" top. All I know is with stuff in the drawers and in the cupboards it is fairly heavy and I have had no problem two wheels are fixed and two are locking swivel type. You can see it in my gallery.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Jim,

I can't add to the size of caster as others have posted. What I do suggest is, look at getting 4 swivels and making a work table like Norm Abrams did. It's a fairly easy project to do. Just simply pull a rope and the table itself "sits" on the floor, keeping it from moving. 

New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection - Work Table and Clamp Cart


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I used these in combnation with my lathe bench and they have worked out very well. You may want to look them over for your situation.
> 
> Buy Heavy Duty Leg Levelers, Wide Foot (1) at Woodcraft.com


I like the idea Bob, as they are nice and sturdy. My problem is that it'll be "move it out after work, move it back before bed", repeat regularly. That would be a lot of time on my knees!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I can't add to the size of caster as others have posted. What I do suggest is, look at getting 4 swivels and making a work table like Norm Abrams did. It's a fairly easy project to do. Just simply pull a rope and the table itself "sits" on the floor, keeping it from moving.
> 
> New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection - Work Table and Clamp Cart


That's a great idea Ken.. I wonder how difficult it would be to raise it up on the casters if the bench weighed several hundred pounds.. hummmmm...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Double locking casters.. I've seen them in catalogs but didn't understand the significance of the double lock. This sounds like a good solution for me. Thanks, guys!!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

BigJimAK said:


> That's a great idea Ken.. I wonder how difficult it would be to raise it up on the casters if the bench weighed several hundred pounds.. hummmmm...


Hi Jim,

If built like Norm did his, all you do is simply pick up on one end and the wheels will drop down, allowing for mobility. To lock, simply pull the rope and voila!! If I had the room in my shop, I'd be building one. You might check with Amazon, they may have his dvd a little cheaper than at the NYWS web site. His are pricey but well worth it.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll check it out, Ken. Many thanks!


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Jim, I use these 3" casters on all my stuff. When I roll out of the garage they drop off about a 3/4" lip, without any damage or flat spotting. I use the swivel/locking casters all the way around. But even with my big router table/workbench, nothing moves with only 2 locked. I haven't looked at their shipping polices for AK.

Swivel Casters With Brake


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Jim, My brother lives in Palmer. Whenever he wants to order something that he knows will fit in a Flat Rate USPS box. He contacts the E bay seller or company and asks if they will use that and charge him $15 or $20 to ship. Usually they agree.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

RustyW said:


> Jim, My brother lives in Palmer. Whenever he wants to order something that he knows will fit in a Flat Rate USPS box. He contacts the E bay seller or company and asks if they will use that and charge him $15 or $20 to ship. Usually they agree.


That's it, Rusty.. If they will ship in USPS Priority mail "one-rate" it's <$20. Otherwise the price starts at $45. I received one box yesterday that was about 7"x7"x36" and weighed about 25 lbs. The freight was $65. That runs up the price of DC hose quickly!


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

When I've ordered 4 casters before,they are each in a plastic bag, and in a box smaller than the flat rate box.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

RustyW said:


> When I've ordered 4 casters before,they are each in a plastic bag, and in a box smaller than the flat rate box.


I'll remember that.. thanks!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

How about four of these beauties?


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Harry, these casters from Hartville Tools, lock both the rotation of the wheel, and the swivel. So nothing moves when their locked.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Better still Rusty, I showed mine because I had them!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

harrysin said:


> How about four of these beauties?


Those are some mighty beefy looking casters, Harry. They look like they'd carry my Ford F-250 4x4.. or most of our members here.. whichever comes first!

Seriously though, I'm trying to be compact and multi-functional, with the bench on wheels with storage under and the top height set to double as a TS outfeed table. I wouldn't want it rolling away instead of catching the outfeed or shiftingd to the side binding the blade. 

The last thing I ever want to see is how far and how fast a 5hp motor can move a sheet of MDF and myself during a kickback!


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

double lock casters, i like them iv used them on most of my storage units and work areas but i was very lucky. woolworths in mackay was in the process of a refiut of there veg department and all their display cabinets have casters under them - rated for 60kg each - i asked if i could strip the cabinets i was told yes but not until the fitout was finished - 2.00pm in the morning i was there with rattle gun and shifters and bells on - 16*65mmm casters fixed and 16*65mm double lock casters, and 10*120mm rubber tyers. sold/swaped some of them for timber. that was a good nights work


----------



## Tim Young (Apr 4, 2009)

*Casters*

I've been very happy with the casters sold at Woodcraft. I think they are the same ones that Peachtree sales. I have the same space issue as most. I'm currently taking up both sides of a 2 car garage but plan to be on one side in the next 6 months. I still need build a small shed under the eves in order to move the air compressor and DC. Once done, it should give me the space I need and less noise. My outfeed table (44"x68") doubles for tool storage. I welded a metal base and attached the woodcraft double locking casters. I was lucking to get the office pedestals from my work at no cost. Added the maple drawers and top to bring it up to the height of my TS. I am attempting to get all the tables in my shop at the same height. The smaller cabinet is used when I am cross cutting sheet goods. This set up is working for me. Tim


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

opelblues said:


> double lock casters, i like them iv used them on most of my storage units and work areas but i was very lucky. woolworths in mackay was in the process of a refiut of there veg department and all their display cabinets have casters under them - rated for 60kg each - i asked if i could strip the cabinets i was told yes but not until the fitout was finished - 2.00pm in the morning i was there with rattle gun and shifters and bells on - 16*65mmm casters fixed and 16*65mm double lock casters, and 10*120mm rubber tyers. sold/swaped some of them for timber. that was a good nights work


You *scored*, Gary!


----------



## ganzclan (Jun 30, 2008)

Double locking casters lock the wheel and the swivel, are not cheap, and they don't move at all. The desired height of the workbench or table would determine what diameter casters you want. I got mine from Caster City. I use 4 each of them on an infeed/outfeed adjustable height table, workbench, and mobile worktable for the dovetail jig, for example. They are very nice.


----------

